# Freemason And Illuminati



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of any of these or what you thoughts / feelings are, my brother has been reading stuff online and believe it or not he thinks its true.

Me on the other hand think its all a load of rubbish, Just wondering what you guys think if anything :lol:


----------

